# Independent garage



## Sdg1973 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've just bought a nearly new car (bmw) and want to get an additional 12v power socket installed. In the UK there are lots of independent service centres offering much lower prices than main dealers. Do they exist in portugal, Lisbon to be precise? 

I may be able to do it myself but would rather a pro do it. I'll ask the main dealer too but suspect they will want half an arm!

Thanks

Sean


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Loads its just finding a good local one, I do often find it cheaper to get parts like this from UK even with postage rather than here or from a breakers here the type that strip cars rather than pile them up for recycling


----------

